# What to do on a rainy Sunday ?



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

NICE :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And they are both purple. :bigpimp: 


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> And they are both purple. :bigpimp:
> 
> .


Color me purple  :angel:


----------

